# Duck leg quarters



## bear1889 (Nov 28, 2012)

If anybody could share a recipe that would be fantastic.

I usually brown them off and save the fat by freezing, and then braise them.

BTW refried beans made with duck fat is just awesome......


----------



## spinblue (Nov 28, 2012)

one word....confit.

I love the duck. Break down the ducks.

1. save the breasts for pan roasting
2. keep the leg quarters for confit
3. cut off all the skin and render it down to make the confit - then eat the duck cracklins - keep a close eye so the fat doesn't burn
4. use all the bones/carcass to make a duck stock - make duck confit/mushroom risotto

The full bird is fully realized. I never tried this full treatment to a chicken, but can't imagine it even coming close.


----------



## Duckfat (Nov 29, 2012)

I Roast them on a wire rack and save the fat that drips off. After I roast them I use the legs and fat to make Cassoulet.
If you need a recipe let me know and dI'll dig it out but you can find a lot of versions with a quick search. I get leg quarters at a local butcher for a killer price.

Dave


----------



## markenki (Nov 29, 2012)

Duck breast prosciutto is pretty good. It was my first foray into home-made charcuterie. My sons love it. I use rendered duck fat for Morimoto's rustic tomato sauce recipe. Instead of a condiment for gyoza, we serve it with penne. My sons love it, too.


----------



## 9mmbhp (Nov 29, 2012)

Duck rillettes or cassoulet.

Edit: I had some amazing duck carnitas in Puerto Vallarta a few years ago and tried to get the recipe from the chef/owner but she wouldn't let it go. This is Rick Bayless' version: duck carnitas


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm with spinblue. Confit


----------

